
EFF Got a Copyright Takedown Demand - KibbutzDalia
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/09/time-when-eff-got-copyright-takedown-demand
======
jeremy_wiebe
Did they really send this email with a spelling mistake in it?

> in our Body Warn Camera page, [https://www.eff.org/pages/body-worn-
> cameras](https://www.eff.org/pages/body-worn-cameras),

Warn vs worn

------
tyingq
The images are VERY similar, so I guess the implication is that the filer of
the takedown request copied and tweaked/edited the EFF image?

~~~
op00to
It’s not an implication, it’s explicitly stated in the article.

